# Hello from WV



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

Howdy, I'm new to the site and I'm from WV. I'm 43 years old, been bowhunting for about 26 years. I live just across the river from Ohio, so for the last few years I've been fortunate enough to hunt in WV and Ohio. I mainly hunt in the "buckeye" state due to the greater opportunity for a trophy class whitetail. Here is a picture of my biggest buck to date, hoping to do better this year. Killed him a couple years ago. I've seen and messed up on bigger as well as smaller.

Gross scored 135 7/8, 2 1/8 worth of deduction.


----------



## 77highboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT form a fellow WV boy. Nice buck too.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Bowhunter22085 (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome fellow mountaineer. Hope your ramped up about sat. What part of wv you in. Been in Jefferson co. My whole life


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

high buddy form petersburg wv i killed a 197 in marion county big buck land


----------



## PICA (Jan 22, 2010)

welcome, your gonna love all the info you can get on here. I'm a WV river rat myself. grew up in Ravenswood (class of '83), transplanted to the desert by the USAF. anyhow nice buck and good luck with your AT addiction


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good luck this year!!
Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, good luck to all this season. I'll be in a tree in Ohio, Saturday morning..........can hardly wait for the rut to get going!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* P&YREAPER. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

welcome


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

